# Can Anybody Give Me Some Advice On Using OBS with Cubase?



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 15, 2020)

To all you expert samplecasters and videocasters...

I've learned how to get the audio from Cubase into OBS by using VoiceMeeter. That's not the issue. The audio records fine.

But I haven't figured out how to set up OBS so it records the visual Cubase. I've tried every setting with no luck. I have watched videos that supposedly tell you how to do it, but when I follow the instructions to the letter it doesn't work. I just get black video.

Sometimes it seems to work but when I click on a mouse it all goes Kablooey. I have no issues using OBS for other things.

How do you set it up? I have a 4K monitor running Windows 10 and Cubase 10.5. 

Thanks!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi,

Did you add a Display Capture Source to capture you monitor's video output ? 

Here is a very helpful video tutorial I found on Youtube explaining how to set things up with Protools, but it should apply to Cubase, or other DAWs as well. I was able to successfully capture both the DAW Audio, Video, and Mic audio using OBS + Voicemeeter + DAW (Studio One Pro 4 on PC Windows 10). 

Hope this helps you fix the problem.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 16, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you add a Display Capture Source to capture you monitor's video output ?
> 
> ...



Thanks! I did watch this video, but it didn't help me. I'll watch it some more and keep trying. 

I ended up just using a Screen Capture video for my first effort at doing something with Cubase.


----------



## MarcusD (Feb 16, 2020)

If you're using display capture it should work fine providing you told it which monitor to capture on setup. If youre using 'capture specific window' it won't work. The only other possible cause is if you have something above the display capture insert in the list.

Edit: the other thing I just thought of, is for display capture you might of moved the image off screen ( you can click, rescale and move things around on OBS view screen)


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Feb 16, 2020)

MarcusD said:


> youre using 'capture specific window' it won't work.


Thank you! This was the problem!  It worked perfectly as soon as I did that. I suspected that I was making some stupid error like that because OBS is pretty easy to use. 

The only other change I had to do was to switch my screen resolution from 4K to 1920 x 1080. When I saved stuff captured in 4K down to 1920 x 1080 it was soft but after switching to 1920 x 1080 it was crisp. 

I'm very happy I put up this post. Thanks again!


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi TigerTheFrog,

I'm glad you discovered what was causing the issue. Basically you needed to select a Display Capture Source, rather than a Window Capture Source. The Video above shows this, but it is easy to make these kind of mistakes.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## JazzDude (Feb 17, 2020)

Advice for any new OBS Twitch/YT streamer :
Before you start streaming, check with Speedtest https://www.speedtest.net the UPLOADE rate.
If you want to stream today at Full HD (1920x1080p) u need a minimum of 5 Mbit, but i suggest at least double the values you "need". So dont stream with like 3Mbit upload capability!
10 Mbit/ second = 10000kBits/second is the minimum in my Opinion.
U need a decent 200$ + Gamer Graphiccard to transcode like NVIDIA or AMD to do the work and not try to do the work with CPU. Use decent Computers (at least 8 core 3,5-4 GHz with 32 MB RAM).
the best solution for pro streamers is to use separate Hardware like this: https://www.elgato.com/en/gaming/game-capture-hd60-pro

Do NOT stream at 60 frames per second, u are not a Gamer! 15 frames per sec will do the job.
I already streamed back in the Justin TV days, mostly Music Videos and TV Series.
The minimum standard has changed since the twitch kids cranked up the average quality of streaming.
Keep in mind Movies run at 24 f/sec and BlueRay too.
If the transcoding process finds performance problems, it starts "reducing" quality like in the old days Pixelblocks and blurred Video, and its reducing framerates and simply throwing aways frames (thats the DROPPED frames in the bottom of OBS). You gonna push a lot of Data out in the Internets in realtime, keep that in mind.
here an example of good setup:


----------

